# Product Review: SnowEx Sand Pro 1875



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Brand & model:* SnowEx Sand Pro 1875 with Pivot Mount
*Price paid and from where:* $3016 Installed Famington Valley Equipment, Famington CT
*Pros:* Great spreader so far. Unit comes with Variable Speed Control for the Auger and Spinner. Vibrator also included. Spreads a very wide path or narrow path depending on speed of spinner.
*Cons:* Bridged up a little, but nothing read bad. Plus I was spreading some real damp bulk 50/50 mix, so that probably had a lot to do with it.
*Final verdict:* I give it an A. Anyone who wants to spread bulk product, this is the unit for you. The best feature is the fact that you can control the auger and spinner speed separately, so you can lay it down as thick as you want.

If anyone has any other questions you can PM me.


----------



## baldplowguy (Dec 15, 2007)

I just bought this yesterday. I ran one ton of bulk salt through it that was very damp and never had a problem. I am told it takes some time to get a feel for how to use the controls (i.e. vibrator, auger and spinner) - I will be installing a light so I can see whats going on at night. There seems to be a good spot on the rail above the spinner.

I thought I overpaid at $2,825 OTD. My dealer (who I trust completely) did not recommend the pivot mount. I regret not getting it already though as I can't use the back of the truck! I may ask him to swap it out.

Do you know how much extra it was for the pivot mount with your guy?


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

The pivot mount was $360. They could probably install it for you in a couple of hours. They'll have to drill two role in the bed rails for the bolts, and a couple more in the bumper. It has worked out great for me, no problems thus far. You just can't swing it out when there is material in the hopper. 

Up until two days ago I had only spread bulk sand in it, and it worked great. For the past two days I've been spreading raw salt and it's worked even better. This has by far been one of the best investments my company has made. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I just got one with the swing gate. So far i love it... ive been spreading bulk sand/salt mix but am thinking about going to straight treated salt once i run out of mix. It spreads a lot better then my old western tailgate spreader did.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Where in CT are you?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Middletown/cromwell


----------



## baldplowguy (Dec 15, 2007)

BTW - I read somewhere on here that guys were losing their 1875 lids. They are over $200 to replace! After reading this I zip tied a bungee cord (old black rubber type with "s" hooks removed) to the rubber latch on the lid and a hole in the mount.

Leaving the self service car wash today, I heard a loud scraping sound....

It worked the first day out!!!

This site rules!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Other then the swing mount how does this mount to the truck? Hitch mount? Bed mount? I cant find a website, i am looking for info on the 1875. How are you filling this spreader? With bags or do you have the bulk in your bed? With the spreader full, how much area will this unit cover. I know that it varies on how much you have the flow open.Lets say you are spreading bulk mix on an area that has just been plowed with the temps being around 32* and the lot is one acre. How much will it cover?


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

here's the link for the website...

http://www.snowexproducts.com/


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

SKYNYRD;721312 said:


> here's the link for the website...
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/


I have tried everything but that, lol. Thanks for the link. If anyone else has anyother info. Let me know. Thanks Rich


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

you're welcome but trust me it took a lot of searching to find it so don't feel bad. i wish i could offer more advice but i just started looking at spreaders myself and from what i've seen on here snow ex seams to be the one to get.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

SKYNYRD;721322 said:


> you're welcome but trust me it took a lot of searching to find it so don't feel bad. i wish i could offer more advice but i just started looking at spreaders myself and from what i've seen on here snow ex seams to be the one to get.


Not a problem, It does seem good to me too. I was thinking of the Western Tornado at first. Because of the weight. But i dont have the room in my truck. A 6' bed with a 2' wide fuel tank is 4' with the tailgate up. It will also be easier to hook up and detach it from the tail gate ( weighing only a 180 pounds).


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

IIRC, the 1875 can use the hitch mount along with a set of plates that bolt to the bumper. I don't want to drill holes so I think the Bulk Pro 1575 may be the ticket, if it just slides into the hitch and no other mods.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JRKRACE;721468 said:


> IIRC, the 1875 can use the hitch mount along with a set of plates that bolt to the bumper. I don't want to drill holes so I think the Bulk Pro 1575 may be the ticket, if it just slides into the hitch and no other mods.


Thats is good to know about the 1575. The PDF's arent loading right. The spreader name is cut off of the mount on the mount list. The 1575 is smaller but i think that will work also. Does anyone have any info on the 1575?


----------



## NHSNOW1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I see there are numerous of you. Use the sp 1875 its my first time and I just got some 50/50 Sand salt I'm curious to what you set the auger speed and the spinner speed to do a driveway


----------

